# Smoking Cigarettes cause DP?



## ryanweatherby (Mar 10, 2009)

It just occured to me earlier, that I got my DP/DR right around the time that I started smoking heavily. I've smoked since I was 11, (18 now) but I didn't start smoking ALOT until about 13, which is when the DP/DR effects kicked in. I only smoked about once a week, until when I was 13 when it was more like 5 a day. Until then, I had never smoked pot or done any other drugs. I wasn't abused as a child. And im just trying to figure out what might have given me DP/DR. After getting DP/DR, I had alot of problems with anxiety, and even agoraphobia. I didn't leave my house for 8 months. It wasn't pretty. But this all was after the fact.

So I guess what am asking, is it possible for tobacco to cause DP? I know I need to quit anyway, but I didn't know if anyone on here had heard of someone being cured by quitting smoking, or at least more relief than before? ! Marijuana has nothing to do with this. Im strictly speaking of tobacco products.

Anyone ever heard of that?

(Sorry if this has been asked before)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have no idea but your avatar makes it hard to focus and is frikin' hilarious.


----------



## ryanweatherby (Mar 10, 2009)

Haha, thanks I guess.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Nicotine is a neurotoxin, so logically you would've thought it might be possible for it to cause something like DP. However, I've never heard of such a thing and a lot of the effects of nicotine run contrary to the symptoms of DP. So who knows. Maybe you should quit smoking and see if the DP goes away.


----------



## midlandsguy27 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have found that since I have had dr I am smoking so much more. Anyone else smoke more?


----------



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmmm I got DP after smoking quite a bit of pot one night. But I can also note that around that time I developed a habit for smoking a few ciggerattes on friday nights. I still do it and I hate it dearly but its impossible to quit this weekly habit  , i just can't resist those ciggarate once a week, the craving is imense.

I also remember my first week of DP I smoked about 10 in the space of 2 hours one night. Maybe the tabbaco is to blame for my DP?

I should stop and see what happens. When i go on holiday I will definatley.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I doubt that smoking would cause DP/DR. The method of action simply isn't strong enough. It's possible, I suppose, that the general lifestyle associated with it - poor nutrition, low exercise, etc - could cause problems like this, but smoking alone I very much doubt.


----------



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

MAybe the nicotine doesn't cause DP but the feeling off craving of cigarettes causes it?
Espically since you don't smoke when you sleep so you withdraw from nicotine kinda.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Cigarettes along with Coffee and Alcohol are Serotonin-killers. So who knows. And I?m about to go have a smoke right now after having 2 big coffee?s, f uck my lack of discipline. Almost funny in a sad way.


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

Inzom on Fri Jul 17, 2009 12:06 pm

I told myself to do everything what possible to stop my dp/dr. But im still smoking, drinking coffee and occasional drinking. Lame..


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You might wanna edit your post wael so it doesnt look as much as if it?s a qoute of me, it kindof looks that way now. There is a button to qoute properly  But I dont think your intent was to qoute me but to direct your post to me, in that case you can just start with " Inzom: " or whatever


----------



## Who_Am_I (May 19, 2009)

Only explanation / correlation between cigs and dpdr to me is:

Cigarettes contain nicotine which is a stimulant like caffeine, cocaine, methamphetamine etc. which do increase your anxiety level, so if you already had severe anxiety, it probably didn't help.
The other thing with cigarettes I can think of is that you may have got nicotine shock and just obsessed over the feeling and got more anxious and hence dpdr'ed.

Otherwise, NO, I doubt cigarettes cause DPDR directly at all, I smoked since I was 12, never got DPDR from it.
Not to mention like 30% of the world (1.5billion people) smoke EVERYDAY, if it caused DPDR, DPDR would be the most known, researched and treated psychiatric illness ever...
However, I'd urge you to stop smoking for 3 reasons:

1) It contains nicotine which elevates your anxiety levels.
2) It'll most likely(statistically) cause your premature death and shorten your life with around 5-10years.
3) Overall makes you feel worse physically and mentally, (exhausted, shortness of breathe etc.) which inreturn makes ur DPDR worse.


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Whoami is on point here. Nicotine withdrawal may cause anxiety and in turn DP/DR..


----------



## predawndance (Mar 12, 2011)

For me cigarettes and dp are directly related.
I start smoking at the same time that I began developing it without knowing.
Now it may be true that the relationship was not causal from cigarettes to DP, because several other things changed in my life at that time that seem much more likely candidates as primary cause, but there is no doubt that when i smoke a cigarette I slip directly into old thought patterns.
I've since given it up all together.
They always made me feel sick, so much so that after a year I still wasnt addicted.

- Joe.

btw this is my first post. I'm 20 years old and I've been trying to understand whats been going on with myself for the past two years and I'm finally going to see a doctor next month (thats the soonest I can). Ive been up all night with an anxiety attack and after looking symptoms up in google as I do when I'm feeling like this and I found the wikipedia page for depersonalization I freaked out. I started crying when I found this forum and its the first time ive really cried in at least two years. I'm so thankful for this. I'm hopeful now that I can put a name to whats been happening to be able to cure myself of this. I'm not thinking it will be easy but I'm lucky didnt grow up with it at all, so thats what gives me hope to get out. also at the base i suppose I'm a hopeful person, which gives me more hope itself, which is funny.


----------



## sheldon780 (Apr 17, 2013)

I defiantly smoke WAY more now, a pack and a half, before it was under a pack. I'm also addicted to soda, and now I still drink it, but it defiantly makes my DP/DR way worse! 12pm to 6pm is the worst time for me, and just waking. By 8 or 9 I've settled down, still feel not great but not nearly as bad, I wake up everyday looking forward to 8pm, sounds silly but that's just my situation. Something to do with stress hormones I think. Hah, to think I used to actually enjoy smoking, now it's just a vice.


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

Dp = result from constant tense, anxious thoughts. If you are physically addicted to cigarettes, then it is likely you have a high level of anxiety and racing mind when not smoking for longer periods of time.


----------

